# en vivre et en faire vivre



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Come rendereste l'espressione del titolo nella traduzione di questa frase?

"Les disciples du Christ proclameront la paix sur toute la terre et tenteront *d'en vivre et d'en faire vivre*"

"di vivere e di fare vivere in essa"?

Grazie, ciao!!

B.


----------



## sterrenzio

Bella frase!
proverei con un

"(...) e cercheranno di viverla e di far sì che venga vissuta"


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Bellissima resa!! Grazie!


----------



## sterrenzio

Prego! Del resto, spero di riuscirci anch'io )


----------



## brian

Ciao a tutti,

mi chiedo quale sia esattamente la funzione/lo scopo della preposizione _de_ (visto che _en = de quelque chose_) in questa frase. Secondo me ci sono due possibilità: (1) è l'articolo "partitivo," o (2) fa parte di un verbo _vivre de_, che avrebbe un significato diverso da _vivre_.

Per quanto riguarda la prima possibilità, è vero che in francese si usa il partitivo più spesso che in altre lingue, compreso l'italiano (se non mi sbaglio). Per esempio:

(1a) _Je voudrais *du* lait._
(1b) _Vorrei *del* latte._

Ma:

(2a) _Il faut préparer ce plat avec *du* lait de chèvre._
(2b) _Questo piatto va preparato con *il *latte di capra._

(Nel senso che *il* latte di capra (*du*_ lait de chèvre_) è un ingrediente principale del piatto. Se le frasi non sono corrette, per favore correggetemele!)

Comunque credo che nella frase _vivre *de* la paix_ non si tratti del partitivo, e se non mi sbaglio, direi che si potrebbe dire _vivre *la* paix_ pure in francese! (O no?) Ma visto che c'è la preposizione _de_, ritengo che forse non sia il caso di tradurlo con _viver*la*_.

A questo punto vorrei ricordarvi che anche in italiano esiste il costrutto _vivere *di* qualcosa_, per esempio _vivere *d*'amore_, che è diverso da _vivere *l*'amore_. Quest'ultimo vuol dire _provare_ l'amore, mentre l'altro vuol dire qualcosa del tipo _nutrirsi_ d'amore.

Tutto questo per chiedervi, infine, se _vivre *de* la paix_, così come *en*_ vivre_, si possono tradurre alla lettera con _vivere *della* pace_ e _viver*ne*_, dove _de/della_, sia in francese che in italiano, fa parte del verbo _vivre/vivere_ (cioè non è l'articolo partitivo).

Devo ammettere che _e cercheranno di viver*ne* e di far*ne* vivere_ non mi suona tanto ... ma è solo una mia curiosità. 

Poi se c'è qualche madrelingua francese che mi saprà dire se ho capito bene il senso della frase, o sennò (cioè se in realtà si tratta dell'articolo partitivo), gli sarei molto grato.

P.S. Per finire, dovrei precisare che, secondo questa mia analisi, _vivre de la paix du Christ_ non vorrebbe dire "vivere/provare la pace di Gesù," bensì "_nutrirsi_ della pace di Gesù."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Brian,
Sei molto bravo in francese . Il tuo ragionamento è del tutto esatto : non dovrebbe essere "viver*la*", bensí "viver*ne*", nel senso che i discepoli si cibano *della* pace di Cristo .


----------



## sterrenzio

Avete perfettamente ragione: infatti la mia traduzione originaria e letterale era proprio "_viver*ne* e di far*ne *vivere" _ma poi ho avuto anch'io la sensazione che fosse troppo pesante in italiano, per cui ho optato per una resa più semplice.
A volte la soluzione più semplice è la migliore. O almeno lo spero!


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrai avuto ragione  . Bisogna comunque sapere che anche il testo francese è pesantino, ma sembra la norma quando l'argomento affrontato è religioso  .


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti, 
vi ringrazio per gli utilissimi ragionamenti in proposito!
Effettivamente questo testo mi pare scritto in un francese un poco "ostico", non nel senso di "difficile" ma nel senso di "farraginoso", "poco scorrevole".
Poi ovviamente non essendo madrelingua francese posso sbagliarmi clamorosamente! 
Perciò dite (come in realtà pensavo) che la costruzione con "di" debba essere mantenuta? Ossia "viverne" o "vivere di essa"?

Ciao!!


----------



## sterrenzio

"(...) *d'en vivre et d'en faire vivre*"

"(...) di viverne e di far sì che se ne viva" potrebbe essere un'alternativa?

(ho fatto la rima, hi-hi)


----------



## matoupaschat

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Poi ovviamente non essendo madrelingua francese posso sbagliarmi clamorosamente!  Come ogni madrelingua francofono


Mah ! Da quanto vedo, tutto il testo che stai traducendo (anche gli altri brani) è un po' pesante, diciamo lirico-pesante . Io manterrei la costruzione d'origine, o forse la via di mezzo : " di vivere e far vivere di essa" .
Forse lo hai già detto, ma ricordami ; qual è esattamente l'origine del brano ?


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> "(...) *d'en vivre et d'en faire vivre*"
> 
> "(...) di viverne e di far sì che se ne viva" potrebbe essere un'alternativa?
> 
> (ho fatto la rima, hi-hi)


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Eh eh, hai ragione!
Si tratta del commento al vangelo di Luca scritto da F. Bovon.
Un testo esegetico-filologico-teologico... Una pizza...


----------

